

One Hundred Naked Citizens: One Hundred Leaked Body Scans - Indyan
http://gizmodo.com/5690749/these-are-the-first-100-leaked-body-scans

======
twymer
Worth pointing out for those who don't read the article: These scans came from
a far less powerful scanner that was used in a court house. The images that
come from airport scanners are much more "revealing" than these.

Though given that just like the airport scanners, these weren't supposed to be
storing images makes me think a leak of TSA scanner images is inevitable.

~~~
nubian
Here is what the backscatter scans look like:

[http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504763_162-20022861-10391704.htm...](http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504763_162-20022861-10391704.html)

------
maukdaddy
Why such an highly annoying video with random, needless panning? Just write an
article and display the pictures.

------
mikecaron
Hardly "naked". I think the uproar about this isn't what can be seen, but the
future of this. If we can see blobs of people as public images on the
internet, if it ever does get to be "naked" then it could be bad.

At this point, I really wouldn't give a rip if someone published an image of
my "naked" blob.

~~~
weaksauce
These are from a far less revealing scanner than the new backscatter machines
at airports. The larger issue is that the government and the vendors said
falsely that there would be no way to save the images for later use.

~~~
jonhendry
It may be that this scanner setup has a way to save the images, because
they're so blobby and indistinct, but which was removed from the newer model
because of the higher fidelity images.

The older tech... who cares if they save images, because you can't see
anything. It probably wouldn't occur to me that it would be a privacy
violation for someone to see pictures that make everyone look like a Star Wars
Stormtrooper.

------
tomjen3
I wonder how many of those people are going to end up with cancer because of
these scans?

~~~
naz
Orders of magnitude less than will end up with cancer because of the altitude
jets fly at.

~~~
watchandwait
Backscatter radiation delivers a more serious payload on the skin.

Also you are assuming the machines are working properly and not overdosing
people.

~~~
iwr
Would it be possible to crank up the radiation (intensity or hardness) to peer
deeper into the body?

